# Scooby Doo Character Personality Types?



## ShadoWolf

This is a challenge... I mean the original series didn't totally have the best character development but here is my personal thoughts:


Scooby: *ENFP *or ESTP? He loves to perform (ENFP), but needs his Scooby Snacks to do anything (ESTP).
Velma: *INTP*, ENTP or ISTP? She's smart (INTP) and seems to love mysteries (ISTP), but is she extroverted maybe?
Shaggy: *ESFP *or ENFJ? Loves fun, the joker.
Fred: *ENTJ*? "Let's split up gang?" "Why don't we check this out?" But at the same time he could be an ENTP...
Daphne: ESFJ or *ISFP*? Seems to like helping others out (ESFJ) but is loyal and doesn't talk much (ISFP).

What do you think? Anyone have any other characters to add? I'm trying to go by earlier series... I'll underline and bold the choice I think is more definite.


----------



## StartledDust

I think Daphne is more of a ESFP, actually, while Scooby is ESTP.


----------



## electricky

I've wondered about their types.... these are my guesses so far:

Fred: ESTP (ExTJ is also plausible)
Daphne: ESFJ (maybe ISFJ)
Shaggy: ISFP (or ESFP)
Velma: INTP (maybe INTJ? she does seem to be some mix of intuition and thinking....)
Scooby: ? (probably an extravert, but since he's a dog we can't tell much else  )


----------



## ninjamaster

Fred has remained the most constant over the decades.


----------



## ninjamaster

Bump. I want input. Let's talk 70s Scooby, not the modern reincarnations...


----------



## TheINFJ

Scooby: ESFP
Shaggy: ESFP or ENFP
Daphne: ENFP
Velma: INTP
Fred: ENTJ


----------



## VoodooDolls

Scooby: Dog

/thread


----------



## ninjamaster

Haha.

All extroverts?


----------



## cake

mind you I havn't watched the old 70's version of scooby doo since I was like, 10. So im just gonna base it off the last two movies i saw of scooby doo, but heres my guesses:

scooby doo- esfp
shaggy- enfp
daphne-esfj
fred-estx
and velma- intp


----------



## cake

actually, I think I change my guess of fred, to extj, and I would not be at all surpised if daphne was an isfj


----------



## CannibalGhost

ShadoWolf said:


> This is a challenge... I mean the original series didn't totally have the best character development but here is my personal thoughts:
> 
> 
> Scooby: *ENFP *or ESTP? He loves to perform (ENFP), but needs his Scooby Snacks to do anything (ESTP).
> Velma: *INTP*, ENTP or ISTP? She's smart (INTP) and seems to love mysteries (ISTP), but is she extroverted maybe?
> Shaggy: *ESFP *or ENFJ? Loves fun, the joker.
> Fred: *ENTJ*? "Let's split up gang?" "Why don't we check this out?" But at the same time he could be an ENTP...
> Daphne: ESFJ or *ISFP*? Seems to like helping others out (ESFJ) but is loyal and doesn't talk much (ISFP).
> 
> What do you think? Anyone have any other characters to add? I'm trying to go by earlier series... I'll underline and bold the choice I think is more definite.


Daphne- ISFP
Fred- ENTJ
Velma- INTP or INTJ
Shaggy- ISTP becuz hes not a people person but hes afraid of just about everything
Scooby- ESFP definitely for sure there


----------



## cake

CannibalGhost said:


> Daphne- ISFP
> Fred- ENTJ
> Velma- INTP or INTJ
> Shaggy- ISTP becuz hes not a people person but hes afraid of just about everything
> Scooby- ESFP definitely for sure there


Daphne- ESFJ I still think she has that lead extroverted feeling and thats why i think esfj, though I would not be surpised if she was an isfp or isfj.
Fred- ENTJ completely agree with you on this one
Velma- intp or intj I agree with you on this one also
Shaggy- I still think hes either ENTP or ENFP because of the way hes constantly bouncing around from idea to idea, and I don't really think being afraid of just about everything is type related, cause look at scooby, hes obviously esfp and yet also afraid of just about everything.
Scooby- ESFP agreed


----------



## CannibalGhost

cake said:


> Daphne- ESFJ I still think she has that lead extroverted feeling and thats why i think esfj, though I would not be surpised if she was an isfp or isfj.
> Fred- ENTJ completely agree with you on this one
> Velma- intp or intj I agree with you on this one also
> Shaggy- I still think hes either ENTP or ENFP because of the way hes constantly bouncing around from idea to idea, and I don't really think being afraid of just about everything is type related, cause look at scooby, hes obviously esfp and yet also afraid of just about everything.
> Scooby- ESFP agreed


Ya you're right about Shaggy I needed to observe him better.


----------

